# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Dream World Academy >  >  Announcements/Updates

## KingYoshi

Here, I will announce any updates to the DWA (Dream World Academy). If you are involved/interested in the DWA, be sure to subscribe to this thread.

----------


## KingYoshi

Sorry, everyone. I have been crazy busy these passed couple weeks. I will do my best to get everything caught up within the next couple of days. Sorry for the wait.

----------


## A_Citrus

Added a new thread for dream character profiles! Be sure to head over there and take a look!

http://www.dreamviews.com/f142/chara...ofiles-121037/

ShockWave.

----------

